# trabajar con 2 versiones de proteus simultaneamente



## pepechip (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola
Uno de los problemas que tiene Proteus es que tienes que tenerlo siempre actualizado a la ultima version para poder abrir los archivos que se cuergan en el foro. Pero al mismo tiempo si tienes instalada la ultima version  y aportas algun esquema, este solo lo podran ver los que tengan el proteus actualizado.
Actualmente lo que hago es utilizar 2 ordenadores, uno con version actualizada para poder ver todas las aportaciones, y otro con una version 6.x la cual es loa que utilizo para que los archivos los puedan abrir todo el mundo.

Quisiera saber si teniendo actualizada la ultima version, hay posibilidad de generar el archivo como si fuera de versiones anteriores.

un saludo


----------



## electroconico (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola pepechip!

Cuándo guardes el archivo seleccionas :

*Save As :* en vez de solo guardar.

---- *Luego en Tipo de Archivo seleccionas Version 7.0*

Con eso ya puedes utilizar los archivos con cualquier version 7 del proteus.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 31, 2011)

ok. muchas gracias


----------

